# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  فیزیک ذرات مدرن

## yalda218

سال 2013 | 570 صفحه | ISBN: 9781107034266 | 5,91 MB | 


*دانلود کتاب*


*

معرفی:* کتاب “فیزیک ذرات مدرن” در پوشش تمام جنبه های این موضوع، منحصر به فرد است. این کتاب درسی، یک رابطه میان نظریه و نتایج تجربی اخیر، ازجمله کشف بوزون هیگز در CERN، برقرار می کند.
این کتاب، یک توصیف جامع و خودکفا از مدل استاندارد فیزک ذرات می باشد که برای دانشجویان مقطع کارشناسی در سطح بالا و دانشجویان مقطع کارشناسی ارشد که درحال مطالعه فیزیک ذرات تجربی هستند، مناسب می باشد.
نظریه فیزیکی به شیوه ای آسان به همراه مشتقات ریاضی در سرتاسر کتاب، معرفی شده است. نمونه های معتبر و کاملا کارشده، دانشجویان را قادر می سازد تا نظریه ریاضی را به نتایج حاصل از آزمایشات فیزک ذرات مدرن، پیوند دهد.
تمرینات پایان فصل که به سختی طبقه بندی شده اند، درک عمیق تری از این موضوع را برای دانشجویان فراهم می سازد. 

 آدم تنها در بهشت هم باشد، به او خوش نمى گذرد، ولى کسى که به کتاب یا تحقیق علاقه مند است، هنگامى که به مطالعه یا تفکر مشغول است، جهنم، به تنهایى براى او بهترین بهشتهاست."موریس مترلینگ"

----------

